# What kind of pullet is this?



## Kokoschicks

I bought this pullet at the auction any idea what breed she is?


----------



## patlet

I've got a couple that look very much like your pullet. Mine are RIR/Wyandotte crosses.


----------



## Kokoschicks

Do you have any pictures of them?


----------



## patlet

Kokoschicks said:


> Do you have any pictures of them?


Not good ones. I'll try tomorrow to get good ones for you.


----------



## martina

Hi, am only new to this, one of my girls looks nearly the same, she is a Black Rock. Which is a Rhode Island Red crossed with a Barred Plymouth Rock i am told. Heres her picture.


----------



## Energyvet

Hello and welcome Martina. Love the pic. Chickens are just so entertaining. They're just sitting there enjoying the view. Discussing the weather. Lol


----------



## Roslyn

Those grey legs give her away, she's an Americana. I have one that looks JUST like her, named Bonnie. Green eggs and ham are in your future.


----------



## patlet

patlet said:


> Not good ones. I'll try tomorrow to get good ones for you.


The hen is on the left. These are from the same nest.









When they were newly hatched, with mom.









Dad, who is RIR and Wyandotte,


----------



## martina

Energyvet said:


> Hello and welcome Martina. Love the pic. Chickens are just so entertaining. They're just sitting there enjoying the view. Discussing the weather. Lol


Thank you  They have there perch in the garden and in there run but they prefer to perch on the chair


----------



## cogburn

Kokoschicks said:


> I bought this pullet at the auction any idea what breed she is?


She is a black sex link.


----------



## Kokoschicks

martina said:


> Hi, am only new to this, one of my girls looks nearly the same, she is a Black Rock. Which is a Rhode Island Red crossed with a Barred Plymouth Rock i am told. Heres her picture.


Yeah looks almost identical! Thanks a bunch. And how do you like that breed??


----------



## Energyvet

Sex links are egg machines. Great chickeny birds. I love my red.


----------



## rob

loving the picture of the 2 birds sat on the chair. looks like they having a good old gossip.


----------



## cogburn

Yes they are Awesome Egg Layin Chix !!


----------



## martina

Kokoschicks said:


> Yeah looks almost identical! Thanks a bunch. And how do you like that breed??


She is great, very very verbal and very friendly


----------



## Nathan05

*The Pullet looks like...*

She looks like a cross between a RIR and a Barred Rock, known as Black Beauties.


----------



## Kokoschicks

Are black beauties good egg laying hens?


----------



## DansChickens

Yes Rhode Island reds and barred rock are both good layers


----------



## DansChickens

And your chicken is crossed between the 2


----------



## cogburn

Very nice egg machines


----------



## Nathan05

Yes, they are excellent laying hens. They lay nice brown eggs and about 5 a week. I've had them, I believe they will do well in most environments as well. They also free range well. Vigorous birds.


----------



## Kokoschicks

I wonder how old she is?


----------



## Kokoschicks

Who's whits egg is this? The little brown one is my silkies and Idk who's medium white egg this is? Either the pic I posted or my americana? Which one?


----------

